# Rambler Mod 52 Roadster 1902



## oldspoke (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure if I had posted images of this Rambler Roadster in the past. Forgive me if I have. Another as found.

Giovanni - You had said "I wish I had closeup photos of the filigree and measurements" in my thread about a 1899 model 26.
This bike is an ' 02 Model 52 Roadster and very similar to your 1900 Rambler Mod 41. Note that G&J didn't incorporate the same elaborate filigree on 
this model 52 but instead simply used gold lining around the lug work. It should be easier for you to duplicate.

It seems odd that G&J went to a fancier lug pattern after the merger with Pope and Spalding. Perhaps this style was already in play when A.B.C.was formed ?

Glenn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks!
What a beautiful Rambler!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m trying to find a photo of the saddle chassis fastener.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 5, 2019)

oldspoke said:


> Not sure if I had posted images of this Rambler Roadster in the past. Forgive me if I have. Another as found.
> 
> Giovanni - You had said "I wish I had closeup photos of the filigree and measurements" in my thread about a 1899 model 26.
> This bike is an ' 02 Model 52 Roadster and very similar to your 1900 Rambler Mod 41. Note that G&J didn't incorporate the same elaborate filigree on
> ...




Glenn, You are correct. GJ Rambler had the rococo lugs on the drawing board by fall 1899. By Spring 1900 Rambler was part of ABC/Pope. And yes, I feel if the timing were any different there could have been a possibility those rococo lugs would have not been produced.

Similarly, the few early 1900 Ramblers that were produced by GJ did in fact have some fairly elaborate striping as evidenced by the attached photos albeit in a very diminished state. The 1900 GJ produced catalog stated in addition to all the offered colors: "all gold striped". By the spring of 1900, ABC was less committal with cosmetics as noted in the Paris Exposition Catalogue; stating after all colors offered: "without striping or other embellishments". Obviously, a modest striping resumed at some point as noted on your 1902 52.

So where the die was cast with the frame design and Rocco lugs, the cosmetics were subject to change, perhaps as a cost saving measure.


----------



## oldspoke (Sep 5, 2019)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Glenn, You are correct. GJ Rambler had the rococo lugs on the drawing board by fall 1899. By Spring 1900 Rambler was part of ABC/Pope. And yes, I feel if the timing were any different there could have been a possibility those rococo lugs would have not been produced.
> 
> Similarly, the few early 1900 Ramblers that were produced by GJ did in fact have some fairly elaborate striping as evidenced by the attached photos albeit in a very diminished state. The 1900 GJ produced catalog stated in addition to all the offered colors: "all gold striped". By the spring of 1900, ABC was less committal with cosmetics as noted in the Paris Exposition Catalogue; stating after all colors offered: "without striping or other embellishments". Obviously, a modest striping resumed at some point as noted on your 1902 52.
> 
> ...



Great information about a company in transition. I have never seen this lining on a G&J - No surprise as this style only appeared for a few months before G&J became 
part of the A.B.C. This frame would benefit from a linseed oil/turpentine, bees wax, or wax oil treatment. Do you have the rest of the bike ? 

I have wondered - are the Rococo lugs cut or cast ? Mass produced but done at a time when skill was the way .

Thank you for showing.  

Glenn


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 5, 2019)

Stamped.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 6, 2019)

Beautiful bike! 
Hope to have a G&J myself one day.
Enjoy!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you guys, for posting your beautiful Rambler bicycles recently.
These sure look to be some of the finest bicycles of their era.
Absolutely, magnificent!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 6, 2019)

oldspoke said:


> Great information about a company in transition. I have never seen this lining on a G&J - No surprise as this style only appeared for a few months before G&J became
> part of the A.B.C. This frame would benefit from a linseed oil/turpentine, bees wax, or wax oil treatment. Do you have the rest of the bike ?
> 
> I have wondered - are the Rococo lugs cut or cast ? Mass produced but done at a time when skill was the way .
> ...




Glenn, 

What is featured in the photos unfortunately is the best of what remains on this frame. Its 95% rust, all the rear stays are bent, the rear drop-outs are like pretzels. The seat stay bridge joints let go. Its had a hard life. I bought it for the forks and a few other parts to complete another 1900 32.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2019)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Glenn,
> 
> What is featured in the photos unfortunately is the best of what remains on this frame. Its 95% rust, all the rear stays are bent, the rear drop-outs are like pretzels. The seat stay bridge joints let go. Its had a hard life. I bought it for the forks and a few other parts to complete another 1900 32.



Hi Mark,
Do you have an extra seat post?


----------

